# Bear Grizzly [email protected] 28" 58"amo Brace height? arrow choice?



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

your draw length is needed for arrow selection - I'm sure 2016 would be a start. Wood arrow spine around here is an issue (50-55,55-60 maybe- no one agrees and everyone thinks there right) base it all with 125 grain tips except carbon ( I think carbon are the most difficult to get spine correct - weighted inserts, weight tubes, cut cut and cut, pain in the butt) I do have a set of Gold tips 55-75 (pulling 55lbs) which fly correct - probably a fluke

Shoot the wood unless you are really concerned about tightest groups you can get.

Go shoot and have some fun


----------



## Dirknar (Jul 6, 2007)

My draw length is 28-28.5 im still working on consistency

so you think I should stick with aluminums? Im not that crazy about wood arrows.. especially for the price of them, they are a freaken dowl for crying out loud, since when did wooden dowls cost so much?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Dirknar said:


> My draw length is 28-28.5 im still working on consistency
> 
> so you think I should stick with aluminums? Im not that crazy about wood arrows.. especially for the price of them, they are a freaken dowl for crying out loud, since when did wooden dowls cost so much?


Since they had to be able to be straightened, would hold spine without cracking or failing, and if you've never had a wood arrow fail, then you've missed one of lifes truely sobering moments. Also, having arrows that weigh close to the same, spine close to the same, and shoot close to the same are quite handy. ... 

Aloha  :beer:


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I think wood are great - some say carbon is your best bang for the buck - maybe - If you don't want to make your own wood arrows then it's aluminum or carbon. There is a poll I put out to see what prople are shooting - take a look - down the page. I usually buy what is the cheapest between aluminum and carbon. FS discount sell the ics bowhunter for 41 bucks a dozen (but the you need weight-tubes or inserts 12 bucks) so for 52 bucks you can find some decent aluminums to shoot - fletching comes right off - you don't need wraps. I use to get Game getter II cheap (they now changed them, along with the price) Look around - here is a link for a aluminum spine chart and tuning info
http://www.bowmaker.net/index2.htm

We should really post a thread on vendors selling cheap arrows - maybe I'll do that


----------



## Dirknar (Jul 6, 2007)

rattus58 said:


> Since they had to be able to be straightened, would hold spine without cracking or failing, and if you've never had a wood arrow fail, then you've missed one of lifes truely sobering moments. Also, having arrows that weigh close to the same, spine close to the same, and shoot close to the same are quite handy. ...
> 
> Aloha  :beer:


This is very true.. I guess they do have to do some extra work.. :embara::zip:

so does anyone have any answers on the braceheight questions?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Dirknar said:


> so does anyone have any answers on the braceheight questions?


The brace height typically is measured from the deepest point of the handle or grip, to the bowstring ({<------).

Aloha....  :beer:


----------

